# Tesla Motors and Musk in financial problems...



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

I always wondered how a company with 500+ employees (I have that number from a three year old presentation, could be much more by now) that sold 1.000 cars for $120.000 each can survive...



> Tesla Motors CEO Elon Musk seems to have it all. The electric-car entrepreneur is the toast of Silicon Valley, Sacramento, and Tokyo after unveiling a plan to revive Toyota’s shuttered NUMMI plant last week. And deal-hungry Wall Street bankers are angling to take his company public. He’s even a Hollywood star, with a cameo in the hit Iron Man 2 movie, said to be based on his life story.
> 
> The one thing he doesn’t have, by his own admission, is money.
> 
> ...


http://venturebeat.com/2010/05/27/elon-musk-personal-finances/

Will Tesla make it? I'm not very optimistic...


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

It's almost like starting a car company with a $100,000+ car would have a tough time finding market share...


----------



## bobbert7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Musk seems like he likes to live by the sword and die by the sword when it comes to investing in leading edge technology like Tesla and SpaceX. Hope he makes it.


----------



## polemidis (Mar 20, 2013)

Its so funny when I look back to these comments of Tesla!


----------

